# Googlemap Poland Stoppovers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just found this google map with Polish stoppovers which might come in handy for a trip to Poland......

http://camperpark.pl/main.php?lang=en&country=1&type=1

You can also select some other euro countries but I have no idea how accurate all the coords or info is.

pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Very handy indeed Pete.

Thanks,

Jock.


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

keep the polish ones coming i have an interest bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Nice find.

I've checked out Portugal and they have many camp sites as "Parking Spots" for motorhomes. I found a couple of sites that were marked as sites.

I've also checked the GPS co-ords they have got the Lats down as East when it should be West.

Don


----------



## 113303 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm very glad that You find my website. Of corse it is bug on the site with GPS co-ordinates - it is minus East and this is should be West but number ist correct. In near future I'll fix this.

If You have a questions I answere with plesure.

Points in Europe are from meny diffrent websites. Camperparks from Poland are checked by me and my friends from www.camperteam.pl - this is polish camper forum.

Please visit Poland - there is many beautyfull places. I can help to organize tour around the Poland.

Greatings for everybody.

Sasquatch
www.camperpark.pl


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I certain intend to vist it poland in 2012, whether Northern Ireland qualify or not....and they won't.

Hope you hang around the forum, I work with many Polish people and I have heard many great things....



Sasquatch said:


> I'm very glad that You find my website. Of corse it is bug on the site with GPS co-ordinates - it is minus East and this is should be West but number ist correct. In near future I'll fix this.
> 
> If You have a questions I answere with plesure.
> 
> ...


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

going to poland next may so any info will be good( going to auschwitz ect)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brillopad said:


> going to poland next may so any info will be good( going to auschwitz ect)


Here's a few notes you might find useful.

POLAND
We crossed into Poland from Slovakia with just a quick passport check, we were through the border in a matter of minutes.

CASH.
We used the plastic at the ATM without any problems, about Zloty (PLN) 4.3 to the £ sterling.

ROADS.
Roads are well signed. The speed limits in the built up areas can be confusing at times. If the background of the sign bearing the towns name is white you must reduce your speed to 50km/h (60 between 2300hrs and 0500 hrs), if the background is green there is no need to reduce speed unless road signs indicate otherwise. We also noticed that some place names have a green background and a built up area sign immediately below it. If in doubt stick to 50. On the main through routes many of roads have deep grooves made by the trucks, this makes life difficult at times. On many single carriageway main roads it is custom and practice to move onto the hard shoulder to let other vehicles pass. The practice is not so rigorously used as in Greece. Extra care is needed at roundabouts as the priority is not always as you would expect.

FUEL.
Diesel (some times signed as "ON") and LPG are readily available.

SUPERMARKETS.
We have come across the follow supermarkets, Tesco's, Carrefour, Auchan, Geant, Leclerc and Intermarche most are situated in out of town shopping complexes. The smaller local supermarkets still prevail in the town and city centres.

KRAKOW.
Krakow is one of Poland's oldest, best preserved cities, dating back to the 7th century. You need two/three days to do the place justice.

No visit to Krakow is complete without a tour of the Wieliczka Salt Mine (http://www.kopalnia.pl). The two hour two kilometre underground English guided tour cost PLN 60 (about £11).

We stayed at Camping Korona (http://www.camping-korona.com.pl) which is about 10kms south of the city. An excellent family run site who are very friendly and helpful. Bus to Krakow stops just outside the site. Only one downside, the site is situated on road 7 which is a very fast dual carriageway. It was very exciting crossing the carriageway to enter the site.

AUSCHWITZ.
I paid a very brief visit to Auschwitz on the way from Krakow to Warsaw. There is a camping site there if one wants a longer stay and/or an overnight stop.

JASNA GORA MONASTERY.
The monastery is situated in the town of Czestochowa. If you are interested in very ornate churches it's well worth a visit. Try to avoid a Sunday visit. Camping Olenka which has very good facilities is next door to the parking area for the monastery.

WARSAW.
We stayed three nights at Camping Astur (PLN 60 per night), facilities are well worn but clean.

Bus within 500 metres to city centre. Buy tickets before boarding bus, PLN 2.40 for a single journey in the city and PLN 4.80 for a single trip outside the city. The tickets are valid on the buses, trams and metro.

After the devastation of WW11 we had been looking forward to visiting the old town of Warsaw, We were not disappointed. They had rebuilt the bomb sites of 1945 to there former beauty. For us it was one of the highlights of the trip. In the city centre on many main road junctions apparently impromptu markets are set up. A very colourful scene. On many of the city centre pedestrian underpasses there are many small shops and fast food outlets which looked of good quality and reasonably priced.

WRACKOW.
We stayed two nights at Stadium Camping (PLN 50.30 per night) facilities are very old but clean. Trams from outside the site run to the city centre, tickets and maps available from the very helpful reception.

Unfortunately during our visit part of the city centre looked like war torn Beirut due to the pedestrianisation and road works in many areas. This made visiting many sites very difficult. There was also quite a bit of restoration work going on.

Don


----------

